
Screw Winning The Lottery - Just Make a Facebook App and Get Your Millions Now - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/facebook-app-make-millions-quick
======
sadiq
I wonder how many of those apps can keep up the active membership over time?

From the top 10, I can see only three or four that have long-term value and
for those, you have to wonder how long it is before Facebook introduce their
functionality. It's interesting though.

I'm noting the lack of games. With all that data and connected, there's
potential for some cool multiplayer turn-based games.

------
mjstumpf
That's barely journalism.

